# Calling all cat lovers!



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay, so I was at petsmart today getting more wet food for the furball and they had some really nice looking live wheat grass and catnip plants. 

Seeing as the holidays are coming up, and I want to spoil my boy rotten, and the fact that I love plants, would you recommend growing one or both of these?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Cat grass is very easy to grow and they love it. Have never grown catnip but they love it fresh as well as dried.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Both catnip and cat grass are easy to grow  The little pots that pet stores sell just need to be watered every other day or so. They don't seem to last more than a couple of days.

You can grow catnip and cat grass yourself directly from seed. Gardening centers may have seeds. Burpee is one big brand name of seeds/gardening stuff. http://www.burpee.com/search/search...tnip&propSel=&sort=default&_requestid=5562584 (don't use the variegated cat grass one) You can also buy seeds online. Cat grass is usually just wheat grass, maybe rye and barley as well. Fill a pot with soil, like a seed starting mix. Don't use any that contain fertilizers. Moisten the soil a bit, sprinkle the seeds on top, cover with a little more soil, and water thoroughly. Water as needed after that. In a few days the seeds will sprout  Cat grass is ready for munching on when it's a few inches tall.

For catnip, I use a pretty deep 10 inch diameter or so pot to encourage a good root sytem and growth. I thin the plants down to a few healthy strong ones and let those grow a couple inches before I start picking leaves off from the bottom. Some leaves I give fresh but most of it I dry.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a couple of large-ish pots and a bag of dirt on my porch so I might just try re-potting the ones in the store... 

Thanks guys  I'm really excited about doing all I can for Rajah ^^


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Our cats love their cat grass. We had a pot of it inside for a while and we had to take it back outside because they nearly killed it with all their chewing. 

None of our cats are the slightest bit interested in catnip or cat mint though. 

Our cat grass just got planted into small terracotta pot and apart from me giving it a hack back and water every so often, there hasn't been much maintenance involved.


----------

